# Introducing -- New Fluff



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Some of you know that I made a decision after Jerry passed to find a new fluff to help heal my heart. It's been a while coming up with just the right fluff. I really didn't think that my 3 would be happy with a baby puppy, but I didn't want a fluff older than 3 years. Finally, I have found the little girl for me.

She is 16 months old and from Rhapsody Maltese. Tonia is coming for a show near me on 10/11/12 and will will be driving down on 10/12/12 to pick her up.

Currently she is called Samatha -- but I don't care for that name and want something that will make my heart happy. Please take my poll to help me choose a name -- or make suggestions.

Introducing - my new little girl (will be 5 lbs fully matured):


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

She is pretty!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Lynn! I am so happy for you! She is so beautiful!

I think Star suits her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was also going to say Star---or how about Selena (which is Greek for moon goddess) as she has eyes as big as a full moon!
She is truly lovely, Lynn!


----------



## Marzena (Sep 6, 2012)

She is a cutie


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Toooo cute !! I think Sunny will brighten your day!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ohh she is so adorable:wub: I'm glad you found your new fluff 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - CONGRATS:chili::chili: What a beautiful girl. I love her face!!:wub::wub: I'm so happy for you. That's a great age to get her. Was she shown or why was she held? I kind of like the name Samantha - have always loved that name since I was a kid. Sunny makes me think of a boy because of the name Sonny. Otherwise I like Star to remind you too of Jerry in heaven. It might help to see what she's like when you get her and then see who she "looks" and "feels" like to you. Who are her dam and sire?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She's very pretty! And she's a Texan! So happy for you and I can't wait to find out what you decide to name her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, if she is a Texan then it HAS to be Star---"the Stars at night, are big and bright, deep in the heart of Texas!"
and I also liked Sue's reasoning!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like Star , for Sue's reason too and isn't Texas the lone star state? (I don't know the reason behind that thou) and I like Sunny too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tonia had held her for show and decided to sell her as a pet. This little girl and her littermate brother were purchased by an elderly couple. Once they had both puppies, they found that it was too overwhelming for them. They returned both fluffs to Tonia who refunded their money. She would have gone ahead and showed Samatha except that Samatha had already been spayed. No major faults -- but, for Tonia's taste, she is showing alittle bit of white near her inside corner of her eyes.

Her sire is Ch. Rhapsody I'm a Cowboy (Cowboy) and her dam is Rhapsody's Keepsake Game of Life (Rhea).

Her DOB is 7/10/11.

I can't wait to meet her in person. Just hope that Lacie, Tilly and Secret like her. Mostly worried about Lacie. She's already been in a little funk lately (never know why she's so moody) -- so I don't want her to be upset by this new addition.

This is the LAST fluff I can have here -- 4 is the limit in my community.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LYNN! She's gorgeous! :wub: You must be over the moon! I like Star!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn, she's really beautiful. I almost named Addie, Sunny. I love the name, I think my boys talked me into Addison. You can sing "You are my sunshine, my only sunshine" to her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:yahoo::celebrate - fireworI am so happy for you Lynn. She is just gorgeous. I'm not voting on a name yet, because I feel that you have to get a feeling from her. What is her registered name?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations Lynn! She is so beautiful! I liked the name Sunny because to me she will bring a ray of sunshine down from heaven to you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

This girl looks very beautiful and elegant to me! Would you consider that type of name? 
My friend's daughter just named her baby girl Charlotte, you could name her Lottie for short because it looks like you won the lottery with that little beauty!:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn she is a beautiful girl, and I am so excited for you. I like the name Candie because she really is eye candy. But with all you have been thru and the reason you are thinking of getting her how about the name Hope. She will be bringing you new Hope for a happier tomorrow. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Lynn! She is a stunner :wub: i am so happy for you. :cheer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I chose Charm because I think you could do with some luck . But Sunny sounds happy too. She kinda looks like Candie to me though. Not much help... Sorry lol


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynn what a darling little girl. Congratulations.

I really like all the names you have picked out, but Charm speaks to me. I love Secret and Rumor...names you've never heard of but are surprisingly perfect for a little Malt. Just like Charm.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!! 

I like Candie or Sunny - she has that sparkle. I'm not feeling the other names. Can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhhh ..... How pretty!!!! She is sure to bring the sunshine from Texas with her and light up your life!!!!! I vote for Sunny !!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynn, I am so happy for you
:cheer:
I love Sunny a lot but I also like Star because of what Sue said:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Lynn, she is gorgeous:wub:. I like several of the names you chose but I think I like Star or Sunny best. Make sure you take lots of pictures when you pick her up.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

arty:  Lynn She is beautiful.. such nice conformation.. which I know you will enjoy! So happy you are getting a beauty and the age you wanted ! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I had considered Hope, but since Edie's fluff is named Hope (our rescue girl), I think the name will always remind me of that Hope.

A few other names I've considered:

Reina (for Queen -- as in Queen of my heart)
Promise (because I promised myself I would get her)
Spirit (because she is from Jerry's Spirit to me)
Happy (because she's supposed to make me happy)

I picked the ones in the poll:

Sunny (for Sunshine of my Life)
Candie (for Candace which is my favorite girl's name of all time)
Star (for Rising Star or Shooting Star)
Chance (because she's my new chance in life)
Charm (because she will charm her way into my heart)

Naughty and Imp just because she looks like she could be a little naught imp. LOL


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh she is just beautiful, Lynn!!!:wub::wub: I am so happy for you!!:chili::chili: Keep us posted...:wub: Oh and congratulations!!:chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, she's just adorable. I'm so happy for you.
I do favor "Star", that's what my workout friends call me....and I'm in Texas!!!!
But....I also love the name Spirit - always have and it does seem to fit the occasion.
Wait til you get her and let a name grow on you....you'll soon know exactly what fits her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:If I had just let Lacie's name grow on me, it would have been OODIE BOODIE -- which is what I call her 90% of the time.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyon't ask me why -- I haven't a clue. :brownbag:

It was so much easier picking a name when I was breeding and showing the Lhasas. It had to be a gambling name for the registered name and the call name just came from that. Examples:

Stacked Deck - Dexter
Nickel Slots - Nickkie
Pat Hand - Patty
Card Shark - Sharkie
Winning Hand - Handsome
Place Your Bets - Betsie

Etc. Etc.

And I don't know what Samatha's registered name is -- but I will when I pick her up. Tonia and I haven't been able to connect on the phone in a while - telephone tag. And we know each other well enough that I know that she'll be at the show and she knows I'll be there to pick up my girl. So not worried that we haven't reached each other. Mostly I want to know Samatha's measurements so I can start on her wardrobe. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

She looks like a Candie to me and congrats!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

What a pretty little girl! :wub:

Impy has been on my short list of dog names for a while so Imp gets my vote. Love that name. She looks more like a sweet angel to me though. :innocent:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty little girl, she looks like a "Star" to me.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sooo happy for you. She is absolutely beautiful. I love the name Harlow. :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Out of your name choices I like Star the best for her....

But when I first saw the photos of her (before I saw the name list) the name that popped into mind was Georgia / Georgie (could even be Jorjia or Jorjie).... that's just me LOL

Maybe wait until you have her a few days... see what fits her best.

I love Grace's name... but most days I think her name should have been Harriet LOL 

I'm sure this little girl will let you know what her name is


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Lynn!!! What a pretty little girl - I recognized her immediately from having seen her pics on Rhapsody's website. She is so beautiful and has the sweetest face! Out of your list of names, I like Sunny the best - my uncle has a female Sheltie named Sunny and I've always thought it was the cutest name for a girl.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just read through the entire thread...

How about Ariel?

Ariel means "lion" but it was the name of an "impish" prankster spirit in Shakespeare's The Tempest.

Promise is cute 

Some names that mean "Promise": Arlene, Betsy, Carabelle, Libby, Lilibeth, Zizi

You talked about her being Jerry's spirit.... Anastasia, Nastasia, and Stacy mean "resurrection"

Sorry. Will stop adding names LOL

i still think she will tell you her name after you have her


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She really is a beautiful little girl and I would choose Sunny. And what beautiful eyes. The very best of luck with her and I am sure that you other little fluffs will just love her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sooo happy for you. She is absolutely beautiful. I love the name Harlow. :wub:


I've always considered naming a Maltese Harlow after Jeanne Harlow (aka Whitie)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats, Lynn!!!! What a beauty! I also like the name Sunny or sunshine because she will bring that into your life . I think you'll get a feeling once you meet her. I hope everything works out perfectly! So exciting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Lynn! :chili::chili::chili::chili: She is so beautiful. I think she totally looks like a Candie, although I also like Sunny for its happiness. Can't wait to hear what you decide!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations... She is sure a cutie! I like the name "Star"!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I've always considered naming a Maltese Harlow after Jeanne Harlow (aka Whitie)


I love the name Harlow!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I also love Harlow and Harper!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I voted for Candie. She just looks like the sweetest little thing! And I like the sound of Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Candie. It flows. So happy for you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, I am so thrilled for you and your new fluff!! She is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I voted for Candie - she looks as sweet as a honey bee. Congratulations Lynn!!! She is quite the little beauty.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If it's Candie -- then I will have:

TLC'S

If it's Sunny or Star -- I can use all the embroidery monograms I already have for Secret.

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats, Lynn! What a perfect match she is for you and your little family.  She is beautiful and has a nice top line.

I voted for the name Candie. I think both Candie and Charm were the cutest names from your choices and would suit her well. I also love Harlow and Harper, too! I think it should be between those four. I can't wait to hear which name you pick!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I also love Harlow and Harper!


Harper is the name I have had picked for my next fluff for a while now - so I obviously think it's a great name too


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Orla said:


> Harper is the name I have had picked for my next fluff for a while now - so I obviously think it's a great name too


I also LOVE those two names and they've been on my list forever, too.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my~~~ she is so precious!!! She most definitely has big beautiful eyes! Congratulations on your new furbaby. Please do post many pictures when she is home with you. I can wait to hear stories of how all your fluffs interacts with the new fluff.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Whatever name you pick for her Will be perfect. She hit the jackpot to be loved by you.
have you considered. "Beauty?"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am late for the dance.....LOL!!! You know I have been very busy! Anyway, she is gorgeous!!! I love her!!! Pick a name that makes you feel like this a renewal for your life.....I know you are going to be so pleased with her. Tonia's babies coats are always so beautiful. Everytime I see one of her dogs, the coat is always the best!!! Congratulations on a real Beauty!!!!:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats,Lynn she is a doll. I like the name Sunny,because she will bring sunshine into your life!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I think of the name Sunny -- I think of the song "Sunny" by Bobby Hebb (yes I'm going back a long, long way). But the first line of the song goes:

"Sunny, yesterday my life was filled with rain. Sunny, you smiled at me and really eased the pain. Now the dark days are done and the bright days are here. . . ."

I also think about the song "Sunshine of my Life" by Stevie Wonder and like this verse:

"You must have known that I was lonely,
Because you came to my Rescue,
And I know that this must be Heaven,
How could so much love be inside of you?"


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Your new fluff is precious. I love the name Sunny. I too remember those songs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> When I think of the name Sunny -- I think of the song "Sunny" by Bobby Hebb (yes I'm going back a long, long way). But the first line of the song goes:
> 
> "Sunny, yesterday my life was filled with rain. Sunny, you smiled at me and really eased the pain. Now the dark days are done and the bright days are here. . . ."
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you have your name!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful is all I can say!!! congrats....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - she is a beauty!

And, I remember the song Sunny - we played and sang it in our jr. high talent show!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, Lynn, I'm so happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

She is adorable!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn she's a beauty:wub: I'm so happy for you, can't wait to get to know her, I chose the name Charm, cuz she's a beauty and will be a charmer for sure


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations - she is beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! What a beauty!!! I'm not sure what I'd name her yet....it's gotta kinda hit you....

Whatever her name will be, I'm sure it'll suit her perfectly :wub:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Why I chose Sunny is because it is proven that dogs like/understand 2 syllable names...also, it would brighten your day and my sister has a beautiful cat named Sunny!!!! She is gorgeous by the way, was she held back to show?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I always thought Happy was a nice name. There was a man named "Happy" (sounds like a limerick) in my hometown and his son was also known as Happy. he must have been such a nice man to have a nickname like that.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lynn she is just stunning. :wub: I love the reasoning behind all the potential names you've chosen but she's such a little beauty that to me, she needs something just a bit more unique then Star or Sunny. What about Donatella? It is the female Italian name meaning beautiful star.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think at this point you should just wait until she arrives  See of the favourite 3 which seems to suit her and you best. How exciting!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats, what a beautiful dog! :wub: 
I've had two foster dogs named Sunny. Actually one was originally Sonny, and he was 45 pounds and black. So I won't confuse them if you choose that name. 

I like two-syllable names, too.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, congratulations on your gorgeous girl! I am so happy for you. I voted for the name Star for the reasons already stated--especially how that connects to a star in heaven for Jerry. I'm sure whatever name you pick will be the one that will fit her perfectly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is so beautiful!!! I could not be happier for you. BTW, I voted for Star, as she most certainly is one  .


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

so, so happy for you Lynn! She is beautiful!!!!!

Just an adorable face and perfect stance!:wub::wub::wub:

When you meet her I am sure the one name that fits her and your feelings for her will come to you : )


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, she's my Daisy's littermate! I got Daisy from Tonia last October but I never saw the other puppies until one showed up on the Rhapsody website recently. And you got her! She's so pretty and I know she will be a delight. My Daisy is a real sweetheart and looks a lot like yours. Congratulations! 

Oh, and I voted for Sunny because I imagine her having a real sunny disposition. I've seen pictures of Cowboy but my computer wouldn't pull up the picture of the mother, so I've never seen Rhea.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orchid said:


> Oh, my gosh, she's my Daisy's littermate! I got Daisy from Tonia last October but I never saw the other puppies until one showed up on the Rhapsody website recently. And you got her! She's so pretty and I know she will be a delight. My Daisy is a real sweetheart and looks a lot like yours. Congratulations!
> 
> Oh, and I voted for Sunny because I imagine her having a real sunny disposition. I've seen pictures of Cowboy but my computer wouldn't pull up the picture of the mother, so I've never seen Rhea.


That's soooooooooooooooooo cool. Please post some pictures of Daisy when you have a chance.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a picture of Daisy. Just got back from the vet and she weighs 3 lb. 12 oz. Tonia told me she would be small. I've since cut her topknot so she looks a ittle different.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, she is gorgeous. And I love the name Star!!!! Congratulatios!!!! So happy for you, what a doll baby. Beautifull.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lynn I am so happy for you! She is such a little doll :wub: I love the name Sunny! I also like the name Skye because it sounds like a happy name  Nothing but sunny blue skies from here on out! No matter what you name her I am sure she will help to fill your heart with lots of love and happiness.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is gorgeous! How did you keep this secret? God bless her little heart!:wub: :wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sure late seeing this. Congratulations Lynn!! 
She's beautiful and I can't wait to see more pictures. 
I like the name Charm.:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Omg! I am so happy for you Lynn! She is adorable! I love Tonia's fluffs. They are so pretty!!! Lucky you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Lynn, such a beautiful girl!!! Congratulations. I like Sunshine.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What news!!!!! And what a beauty!!!! Oh Lynn...I'm so happy for you. Your girls are so loved and this princess will be the perfect addition. Going to look at her pics again...so pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, darn ... I thought I had posted here ... but, it had to be on FB then.

I know I said that I love the name Candie. I had shared that one of my best friends when I was a child was named Candy (Candace) I always loved that name.

I am so happy for you. And, your new fluff baby is beautiful.


----------

